

Beaverton boy lauded for solar cell invention - bootload
http://www.katu.com/news/28432984.html

======
hellfishburnsy
the 3D solar cell was invented at Georgetech a few years ago. The kid just
happen to be getting hype because of his age...

<http://gtresearchnews.gatech.edu/newsrelease/3d-solar.htm>

~~~
shard
_If he is right, solar panels with his 3D cells would provide 500 times more
light absorption than commercially-available solar cells and nine times more
than cutting-edge 3D solar cells._

A 9-fold improvement is nothing to sneeze at.

